

Ask HN: Strategies to get free adwords coupon? - hippich

I hear people mention using free adwords coupons, but I can't figure out where people get ones? Any tips?
======
nalidixic
I've had Google give them to me if I sign up for Adwords for a new project but
end up not using it for a few weeks.

They usually give me a code for $100 dollars free.

